# hi



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

hello all fellow pigeon lovers i am new to this forum n have a question hope you can help me. one or two of my pigeons have what i was told one eye cold
does anyone have any suggestions on how to cure this problem please help thanks


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

For a eye cold I think one thing that helps is keeping them in a warm room.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Would you mind describing the symptoms? This request is for my edification


----------



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

well its this year young bird n i noticed today feeding the birds that one of its eyes was weeping and red. At the moment there are no respitory problems also the bird looks a little off colour. i looks similar to conjuctivitius in people.
did notice that another bird had the same problems n looked online for help one site i visited says its a bacteria infection n leads to respitory problems to also very contagious.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Welcome to Pigeon-Talk.  

I'm sorry to hear your pij is having some problems. 
Is there any chance of posting a picture of the 'eye'? 

Cindy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Please follow the supportive measures on this link, and also put a drop of colloidal silver in the eye with the cold. Keep the bird out of any air drafts and put in a warm room in isolation from your other birds.


http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=226449&postcount=3


----------



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

how do you send a photo lol.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

mini paul said:


> how do you send a photo lol.


Type in your message and scroll down until you see Manage Attachments .. follow the prompts there, and your photo will appear with your post assuming the photo is less than 100 KB in size.

Terry


----------



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

i have been on line and think the problem is ORNITHOSIS the symptoms or the same almost, any ideas guys i might take the birds to the vets n see what they say thanks.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I think that is a good idea to take the birds to the vet, it;s best to know what you are dealing with from the beginning, so you can treat with the correct medications.

Please do update us and let us know.


----------



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

here is a pic of the bird eye hope it works


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

mini paul said:


> here is a pic of the bird eye hope it works


doesn't work

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Here are my step by step instructions on loading pictures:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=158505&postcount=5


----------



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

hello i have now made a vet app for 3.30 today the eye looks worse need to get it sorted.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm glad you are going to get your pigeon in to see a vet. I was going to suggest Doxy-T (Doxycycline + Tylan) as it's very effective against respiratory infections. But since you are seeing a vet, go with what s/he prescribes.

You might want to get some Doxy-T anyway for flock treatment. Ornithosis is very contagious and if any of your other pigeons come down with it, you'll need to treat the whole flock. You can purchase it from one of the pigeon supply houses: Foy's, Global, Siegel, etc. A thorough cleaning and disinfecting of your loft is in order would be a good idea.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

mini paul said:


> hello i have now made a vet app for 3.30 today the eye looks worse need to get it sorted.


It is really hard to see it clearly, but as I mentioned earlier I think going to a good avian vet is in your birds best interest.


----------



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

thanks for the advice the vet gave me baytril oral and some eye cream, yes this condition is very contagious many years ago i had the problem and about 10 of my birds caught it. Lets hope i caught it in time, as i live in england can you send me a link to the places where i can buy doxy t and again thank you very much for the advice.


----------



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

here is a link to the condition if you interested guys.
http://www.oropharma.com/en/duiven/html/ornithose.html


----------



## myrpalom (Aug 12, 2004)

Hello
I am in Belgium, I buy all products from Oropharma, they are very good.
You can buy ORNICURE in England I think, I found this info on the Oropharma site about distribution in England:

Genetrix House 
Daux Road Billinghurst 
West Sussex RH14 9SJ 
United Kingdom 
Phone: 0044.1403734555 
Fax: 0044.1403734588 
E-mail: [email protected] 

Call them, they will tell you where to buy it.
Ornicure is doxycycline and works very well against ornithose and all respiratory problems. You have to mix it with water without calcium (don't know the word in English, we say "demineralised water") and give no grit to the bird. Calcium is incompatible with doxycycline.
Myriam


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WISHING YOU AND YOUR BIRD ALL THE BEST, PAUL!!

Sending Healing Thoughts... 

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi,

You'll find you need a prescription for pretty much every antibiotic here - for some, it is different in other countries such as the USA and Australia. If Doxy-T is available in the UK under that name, you'd only get it through a vet. If you've been prescribed Baytril, then best go with that.

John


----------



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

the bird is still in good spirits, she went out today for a fly. stared her on the meds should be ok. I sent a email to a company for the meds i need, i think it will be good to keep some for emergencies.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Here, Ornithosis (new name: Chlamydophila; old names: Ornithosis, Psittacosis and Chlamydiosis) is considered a "reportable" disease. If a vet actually confirms that that's what a bird has then it has to be reported to the CDC (Centers for Disease Control) and they have to do some interesting stuff like quarantining your place. I don't know what it's like in the UK. Baytril is known to stop the visible symptoms but not to clear the carrier state of the bird.

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Wishing your pij all the best! Do you have to take her back for a re-check?

Do you have a name for her/him?

Healing thoughts for a quick recovery!

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> Here, Ornithosis (new name: Chlamydophila; old names: Ornithosis, Psittacosis and Chlamydiosis) is considered a "reportable" disease. If a vet actually confirms that that's what a bird has then it has to be reported to the CDC (Centers for Disease Control) and they have to do some interesting stuff like quarantining your place. I don't know what it's like in the UK. Baytril is known to stop the visible symptoms but not to clear the carrier state of the bird.
> 
> Pidgey



YIKES!!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Yeah, fortunately we don't really see that particular disease very often. Once upon a time, Terry's friend Bart actually had an epidemic and it took many birds' lives within 72 hours and made Bart sick as well. I think I got the right disease.

Pidgey


----------



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

well the vet never said it was exactly that problem, just that it was a bacterial infection. the link i put on the forum has the same symptoms has my bird but has not been exactly confirmed. in england in the pigeon world we call this one eye cold or canka all the symptoms are the same.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Yeah, it's a lot like saying "pneumonia". There are both bacterial and viral causes for the condition. The symptoms that you describe can have several different causes including Mycoplasmatales (usually just called a "Mycoplasma" infection). There are a few different versions of those. They don't usually cause "primary illness" in pigeons but will certainly interact with other diseases to cause real problems. Hard to say without tests. Did the vet perform any actual tests?

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pidgey said:


> Yeah, fortunately we don't really see that particular disease very often. Once upon a time, Terry's friend Bart actually had an epidemic and it took many birds' lives within 72 hours and made Bart sick as well. I think I got the right disease.
> 
> Pidgey


Yes, that's correct. Chlamydia/ornithosis/psittacosis is a reportable disease here in the U.S (meaning when it is found, the government has to be notified and treatment for both birds and humans has to be undertaken). I suspect that is the case in the U.K. also but don't know that for a fact.

Terry


----------



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

hi again
I have not been told by the vet that this is the case, so i take it its not the condition. The vet did say that it was very contagious to the other birds if they are feeling a bit run down. The vet also said humans can catch this type of infection if not carefull eg washing hands after handling, they also said if it dont start to clear up after a few days to ring them also said if anymore birds show signs of the condition to go back for more med`s. 
I have been with the birds today and all the others look fine for the moment fingers crossed, even the bird with the condition looked a little better than yesterday and also went out for a fly.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Ornithosis / Psittacosis is a reportable disease if contracted by humans. It isn't a notifiable disease (to DEFRA) if found in birds.

John


----------



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks m8, you made me feel better now.


----------



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi Just To Let You All Know The Pigeon Is On The Road To Recovery The Eye Is Starting To Dry Up Now


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

That's great news, Mini Paul. I'm so glad to hear it.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That is wonderful news.

Reti


----------



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

Just a quick update the pigeon is looking much better will return it to the pen in a few days, thanks everyone for your help on this.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Don't know that we actually provided any help per se but glad to hear the bird's getting better. 

Pidgey


----------



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

today i cleaned the pen thoroughly with disinfectant, also used a mite spray all over.


----------



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

The pigeon has made a full recovery thank god, the bird has returned to the pen now.
I would like to say thanks to all the people who answered to my post,with help and kind words.
Thank You All


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That's good news! I'm glad all is well!

Terry


----------



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

looks like i managed to contain this condition, non of the other bird`s are ill so thats even better.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

GREAT NEWS, Paul!!

Hugs & Scritches to ALL !!

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

must of spoke to soon looks like the pigeon with the condition is starting to show signs of the illness again. i am keeping my eye on her and have started giving baytril again.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear that, Paul. Are you going to take the bird back to the vet? I re-read the thread and it looks like it's hard to get Doxy-T in the U.K. I still think that would be the best. At least from my experience, I've found that while respiratory infections did respond to Baytril, they responded better to Doxy-T. We had an outbreak a couple years ago and it was Doxy-T that finally put an end to the sickness.


----------



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi just to let you all know the bird has made a full recovery thank god


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

That's good news, Paul. Are your other pigeons doing well, too?


----------



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

They are all fine thanks for asking.


----------

